# رابع كلوريد الامونيوم



## phyyyyy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

ارجومن الاخوة الكرام تزويدى بالاسم التجارى لمركب رابع كلوريد الامونيوم

وشكرا لكم​


----------



## phyyyyy (11 أكتوبر 2009)

اين الردود ياخوانى الكرام 

وشكرا لكم


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (8 أبريل 2011)

رباعي كلوريد المونيوم يقال عنة انه ذوقوة تطهيرية حيث انه يقتل الجراثيم


----------

